# Icelandic: Plata þig



## KarenRei

Ég spyrði manni um hvort hann þekkir góðan gönguhóp og hann sagði mér: 

"Plata þig kannski bara með í einn labbitúrinn Karen?"

Ég skil þetta ekki.  Ég þýði þetta á:

"Trick you maybe just with in the one stroll Karen?"

Hmmm.... ha?    Veit ekki hvernig að byrja að útskýra þetta.... Er hann að spyrja mig hvort ég vil labba með honum?

Takk fyrirfram.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Reyndu að þýða þetta svona:

_(Ég) plata þig bara með í einn labbitúrinn, Karen?_
_~I'll maybe trick you along for one of the walks?_

Það er mjög algengt í talmáli að sleppa persónufornafninu.


----------



## KarenRei

Hmm, takk.  Mér fannst „...along for one of the walks“ erfiðara að skilja en „I'll maybe...“.  Afhverju er það ekki, t.d., „einn af labbitúrunum“?  Þ.e.a.s. með „af“ og fleirtala nafnorð?


----------



## KarenRei

Getur einhver tjáð sig um þetta?  Takk


----------



## Merkurius

> _(Ég) plata þig bara með í einn labbitúrinn, Karen?_
> _~I'll maybe trick you along for one of the walks?_


NMMIG þýðir þetta mjög vel. Hann nær inntakinu alveg 100%

Það sem hann er að segja er: *að hann ætlar að reyna fá þig með sér (og eflaust hópnum) í einn göngutúr** 
Að plata e-n til að gera e-ð *í þessu tilviki er* að reyna fá einhvern til að gera e-ð
*-> Ég næ kannski að fá þig með í einn göngutúr, væri hægt að þýða þetta sem...


----------



## Alxmrphi

KarenRei said:
			
		

> Ég spyrði manni


Athuga líka að *spyrja* verður* spurði *í þátíð og hún tekur með sér þolfall.

Ég spurði mann (um ... )


----------



## KarenRei

@Merkuris: Spurningin er, af hverju er þetta "í einn labbitúrinn"?  Ég sagði _"Afhverju er það ekki, t.d., „einn af labbitúrunum“?  Þ.e.a.s. með „af“ og fleirtala nafnorð?"_

Ef ég þýði "í einn labbitúrinn" beint þá er það "in one the walk", þ.e., "in the one walk".  NoMoreMrIceGuy sagði "for one of the walks".  Ég skil þetta ekki.  Labbitúrinn er eintala, ekki fleirtala - "the walk".  Og ég er vön að sjá "einn af e-u".

@Alxmrphi: "Spyrði" var bara prentvilla, en takk fyrir þolfall/þágufall leiðréttinguna.


----------



## Merkurius

Því í raun er þetta stytting á „í einn labbitúrinn [af nokkrum]“.

Þetta er eins og að segja „Já, ég ætla að mæta á einn hittinginn [af nokkrum]“.

En það er það skemmtilega við tungumálið, þú getur ekki alltaf þýtt beint!
NMMIG tekur þetta skrefinu lengra til að útskýra þetta, hann er ekki að beinþýða, því það myndi ekki koma vel út.
„*In one* of the walks“

Vona að þetta svari spurningunni.


----------



## KarenRei

Vel svarað, takk    Þarf að leggja þessa styttingu á minnið.  Auðvitað getur maður ekki alltaf beinþýtt en þegar ég þekki ekki orðtak eða styttingu er það allt sem ég get  



> er þetta stytting



Áttu við "er þessi stytting" eða er þetta einskonar málfræðiregla sem ég þekki ekki?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Áttu við "er þessi stytting" eða er þetta einskonar málfræðiregla sem ég þekki ekki?



Þetta er því í raun stytting á .... -> Því í raun er þetta stytting á


----------



## KarenRei

Æji.. takk


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Closed pending moderation. Multiple topics.


----------

